# Bible Smells



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 21, 2018)

I know this is a weird question, so get ready for it.

I have a ESV study Bible in cowhide leather, and the smell is incredible. Literally, I love picking it up in part because the smell is just so delightful. 

This is the only genuine leather Bible I own. Do they all smell this good, or just that cowhide edition I wonder?

Do you have a Bible that you love the smell of?


----------



## ZackF (Feb 21, 2018)

When I read the title of the thread I thought you were going to want help killing the mold in an heirloom bible.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Beezer (Feb 22, 2018)

To the common man that is in fact a weird question. However, I think all Bible nerds know exactly what you're talking about.

After experiencing the wear and tear of bonded leather Bibles with paste down liners and glued text blocks I've invested in some nicer goatskin Bibles with perimeter stitching and smyth sewn text blocks and I know exactly what you're talking about regarding the wonderful smell of leather. Not only is the smell amazing, but the feel in the hand is also something to enjoy.

I recently purchased a Bible that was bound by Ludlow bindery in the UK and the New Zealand goatskin smell is nearly addictive. The first week I owned it my children would shout to their mother "look Mama! Papa is smelling his Bible again!" That still makes me chuckle thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Feb 22, 2018)

I feel hungry now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 22, 2018)

I've got some high end goatskin or calfskin Bibles that start out smelling like a quality baseball glove, but all end up smelling like pipe tobacco. Or so I am told.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh it' not a weird question, just not the type of thing we say out loud for whatever reason ha! I really like the smell of my reformation study bible; it always smells so clean. A very distinct smell that is hard to articulate, but a very pleasant one indeed.

Mine is a hardcover, I can only imagine what additional aromas would be happening with genuine leather etc


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, indeed! A few months ago I purchased a Cambridge Clarion KJV. I love it. The smell is wonderful. Like a fancy shoe polish, but better. I have been caught by the family just picking it up and inhaling, so I'm a weirdo, too.


----------



## Post Tenebras (Feb 22, 2018)

This is triggering my PBSD (post Bible smell disorder). 

A few years ago, I bought a LCBP deep red leather Bible that had an horrific stench like formaldehyde that literally filled any room and lingered for hours after the bible had been removed. I actually tried blanketing the cover with baking soda and leaving it in the garage for a week (which had absolutely no effect in reducing the odor). 

Thankfully LCBP accepted the Bible back in return (after I realized that, in addition to the stink, the bible was missing about 3 chapters of Exodus). 

I wrote a review on their website, but they immediately deleted it.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 22, 2018)

I know exactly what you mean. I just received a custom rebind in the mail today and the smell is intoxicating.


----------



## Beezer (Feb 22, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I just received a custom rebind in the mail today and the smell is intoxicating.



Who did the rebinding if you don't mind?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 22, 2018)

Beezer said:


> How did the rebinding if you don't mind?



Post Tenebras Lux Bible rebinding. https://www.ptlbiblerebinding.com/


----------



## RBachman (Feb 22, 2018)

I do some binding and leather work. A lot of the smell comes from the different types of leathers used, and also from the chemicals used in the tanning process. Interestingly I use several types of leather conditioning materials approximately once per year to treat all my leather Bibles, and that will 'renew' the smell as well since the treatments are some of what you are smelling. The only leathers that I have found don't have a great smell are pigskin and stingray. Various goat and cowhides all smell pretty amazing. I store my leather in my little work area and it smells pretty awesome too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 22, 2018)

RBachman said:


> I do some binding and leather work. A lot of the smell comes from the different types of leathers used, and also from the chemicals used in the tanning process. Interestingly I use several types of leather conditioning materials approximately once per year to treat all my leather Bibles, and that will 'renew' the smell as well since the treatments are some of what you are smelling. The only leathers that I have found don't have a great smell are pigskin and stingray. Various goat and cowhides all smell pretty amazing. I store my leather in my little work area and it smells pretty awesome too.


This may seem silly, and I apologize if it is, but do leather Bibles require any type of maintenance? I've heard from various sources that they need to be oiled etc. Not sure if that is true. I've always preferred pew Bibles and when it was time to purchase my first study Bible, I naturally went with the hardcover. I'm considering getting a high quality cowhide ESV RSB for the simple sake of beginning a family heirloom, but am not sure if it will require maintenance.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 22, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> This may seem silly, and I apologize if it is, but do leather Bibles require any type of maintenance? I've heard from various sources that they need to be oiled etc. Not sure if that is true. I've always preferred pew Bibles and when it was time to purchase my first study Bible, I naturally went with the hardcover. I'm considering getting a high quality cowhide ESV RSB for the simple sake of beginning a family heirloom, but am not sure if it will require maintenance.


Brother, I would really consider buying this https://www.christianbook.com/esv-e...e-leather/9781433548079/pd/548079?event=ESRCQ It's the ESV study Bible, cowhide, selling for $54, and retails at $180. This is the one I have that I was talking about the smell. I actually prefer the ESV study Bible over the Reformation study Bible. The charts, diagrams, maps, etc., are incredible. I tend to enjoy the notes better as well. That's just my opinion though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 22, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> This may seem silly, and I apologize if it is, but *do leather Bibles require any type of maintenance?* I've heard from various sources that they need to be oiled etc. Not sure if that is true. I've always preferred pew Bibles and when it was time to purchase my first study Bible, I naturally went with the hardcover. I'm considering getting a high quality cowhide ESV RSB for the simple sake of beginning a family heirloom, but am not sure if it will require maintenance.


I've read that the natural oils in the hands will maintain the leather if you're handling the Bible regularly, I have a goatskin Holman text Bible that I've had since 1976 and the leather is still quite nice. Only a bit edge worn with time and use.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Brother, I would really consider buying this https://www.christianbook.com/esv-e...e-leather/9781433548079/pd/548079?event=ESRCQ It's the ESV study Bible, cowhide, selling for $54, and retails at $180. This is the one I have that I was talking about the smell. I actually prefer the ESV study Bible over the Reformation study Bible. The charts, diagrams, maps, etc., are incredible. I tend to enjoy the notes better as well. That's just my opinion though.


Very nice thank you for this! I may in fact get it, as I also like the mapping in the ESV SB also.


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 22, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> I've read that the natural oils in the hands will maintain the leather if you're handling the Bible regularly, I have a goatskin Holman text Bible that I've had since 1976 and the leather is still quite nice. Only a bit edge worn with time and use.


Very good to know, thank you. This encourages me to make the leap.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 22, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> Very good to know, thank you. This encourages me to make the leap.


Just remembered where I read that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 22, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> Just remembered where I read that
> View attachment 5476


Thank you brother for taking the time to take this photo and sharing it with me.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 22, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> Very nice thank you for this! I may in fact get it, as I also like the mapping in the ESV SB also.


Just a bit of advice if you do order from Christianbook: When you place your order, if you want to, send them an email [email protected] asking them to secure your products for shipping. It doesn't cost anything, and they basically cellophane the books to a piece of cardboard so they don't get banged around during shipping. When I ask for this, the books always arrive in perfect condition. I'm just thinking you don't want a Bible like that flopping around a box during shipping. Blessings!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Beezer (Feb 22, 2018)

The advice Ryan offered with regards to the packaging request to Christianbook is priceless. I didn't know you could request such from them. I've ordered from them maybe five times over the past year and 100% of the time at least one book in the package arrived damaged from their substandard packaging. I actually had to return books to them before because they arrived in such bad condition. Totally unacceptable packaging in my experience.


----------



## RBachman (Feb 23, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> I'm considering getting a high quality cowhide ESV RSB for the simple sake of beginning a family heirloom, but am not sure if it will require maintenance.


Generally with Bibles and any leather goods, care depends on the conditions the item experiences. If your Bible is kept out of direct sun, and away from extremes in heat and moisture, it will not need much care over many years. If it is left in the sun (dashboards, car seats, window sills, etc.) or experiences high or extreme low moisture levels it could use a bit of care. I make a habit of annual conditioning just because I have the materials and like working with leather. Once the Bible starts to crack along the creases or the cover it is hard to 'restore' it. There are treatments that claim to do this, but most of them are just oils. So leather care is more preventative than restorative. I have noticed that cheap leather Bibles fail quickly due to the thin leather as well as poor/cheap tanning.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Feb 27, 2018)

Hahaha, this kind of made me laugh.

I feel this way about lots of books to be honest. I actually go to old book stores and find books with handwriting in it from someone else. I like to read their notes, see where they were at that time, and imagine who has held this book in their hands before me. But yes, the smell of a good ole' Bible is definitely delightful.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 27, 2018)

W


Beezer said:


> I recently purchased a Bible that was bound by Ludlow bindery in the UK and the New Zealand goatskin smell is nearly addictive.



What Bible was that? Publisher?


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 27, 2018)

I got my beloved bible of 10 years (NASB ultrathin reference Bible) rebound by Caloca rebinds a few months back. The smell is really good--but even more than smelling it--you will find me just kind of *stroking* it. Kind of weird. Glad we can be open about our strange Bible idiosyncrasies here at PB.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 28, 2018)

I always thought a true Reformed Presbyterian Bible was one that smelled of pipe tobacco and beer. A Fundamentalist Baptist Bible, on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Beezer (Feb 28, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> What Bible was that? Publisher?



RL Allan.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 28, 2018)

Since we are discussing great smelling leather Bibles, I need some advice. My wife wants (needs, you should see hers) a good quality, medium size, not black, about 11pt font, NKJV reference Bible--preferably not a paragraph Bible. I don't know where to start. Within limits, of course, money is no object. But I'm not buying a $700 Bible. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

I too love a good smelling Bible. I am also fond of the smell of old books.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 28, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Since we are discussing great smelling leather Bibles, I need some advice. My wife wants (needs, you should see hers) a good quality, medium size, not black, about 11pt font, NKJV reference Bible--preferably not a paragraph Bible. I don't know where to start. Within limits, of course, money is no object. But I'm not buying a $700 Bible. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I too love a good smelling Bible. I am also fond of the smell of old books.


The Schuyler Quentel at Evangelical Bible is highest quality with a variety of colors in goatskin or calf, black or red letter. They smell good too !


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Since we are discussing great smelling leather Bibles, I need some advice. My wife wants (needs, you should see hers) a good quality, medium size, not black, about 11pt font, NKJV reference Bible--preferably not a paragraph Bible. I don't know where to start. Within limits, of course, money is no object. But I'm not buying a $700 Bible. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I too love a good smelling Bible. I am also fond of the smell of old books.



This looks pretty neat https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-...ence-black/9780718098360/pd/098360?event=HPRV and is on sale for only $60. $150 retail. What do you think?


----------



## Beezer (Mar 1, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Since we are discussing great smelling leather Bibles, I need some advice. My wife wants (needs, you should see hers) a good quality, medium size, not black, about 11pt font, NKJV reference Bible--preferably not a paragraph Bible. I don't know where to start. Within limits, of course, money is no object. But I'm not buying a $700 Bible. Any help would be appreciated.



I agree wholeheartedly with JimmyH. You should go with a Schuyler Quentel NKJV all the way. The calfskin version is unbeatable for the price, but if willing to splurge some the goatskin is amazing as well. You can't beat the quality, it's medium size, there are more options than black, the font is 11pt, it's a reference Bible, and you'll only need to ever buy one --- as it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 9, 2018)

i love the smell of goatskin Bibles. I have three.


----------



## RBachman (Mar 9, 2018)

I am visualizing a piece of goatskin hanging from your car's rear view mirror!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

